# Mobile Bay fishing



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Around the 1st of March i will be coming down to visit my in laws.
how is the fishing in Mobile Bay that time of year ?.
I have a boat.
what can i expect to catch ?
What would be the best way to fish ?
I have rods to do almost any kind of fishing.

Thank you
Kevin


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Been wanting to venture over there but just never have.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Kevin,
March is a great fishing time. You have a shot at cobias. Year round you can drop live croakers just off Ft. Morgan on _Dixey Bar (spelling correct) _for Bull Red fish. Check the water temperature, if you reach 72 -74 degree, trout will be in around the inshore platforms in the bay. Another great spot for inshore is the jetty's around Ft. Gaines. Live shrimp works best under a popping cork.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

You can fish the lower delta and catch tons of bass if that is your thing. Its a matter of just going into some of the creeks and fishing with a worm until you get on biting fish. Then its ON. Great fishing, lots of bass and you will also pick up some redfish while you're at it. Be careful with your navigation. Some areas shallow out quickly and hold debris.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*License*



Amarillo Palmira said:


> You can fish the lower delta and catch tons of bass if that is your thing. Its a matter of just going into some of the creeks and fishing with a worm until you get on biting fish. Then its ON. Great fishing, lots of bass and you will also pick up some redfish while you're at it. Be careful with your navigation. Some areas shallow out quickly and hold debris.


 


Thank you
I see Alabama has a fresh and saltwater fishing license. what is the dividing line ? or how do i know which one in need or both ?

thanks
Kevin


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Should be pretty good fishing at that time, I'd start at the mouths of the rivers. On the Eastern shore, you have Magnolia and Fish River and more. There's reefs very accessible from both rivers. Also, as another poster said, the rigs are productive as well. Your main target would be Reds, Specs, and Bass. Occasional flounder. Later on during the year is Triple Tail action. Here's a link, might be helpful.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/fisheries/artificial-reefs/reef_brochure.pdf


----------



## ggant (Oct 20, 2007)

Speckled Trout should be on the public reefs in the bay that time of year. As far as fishing license anything about the I10 bridge you need a freshwater license and north of the bridge in Fish River you will need a freshwater also. A lot of times in the spring you can catch schooling specks under birds in Weeks Bay. Magnolia River is also good for specks,reds and bass. Hope this helps.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Kevin B said:


> Thank you
> I see Alabama has a fresh and saltwater fishing license. what is the dividing line ? or how do i know which one in need or both ?
> 
> thanks
> Kevin


Keeping saltwater fish requires a saltwater license, keeping freshwater(bass in the delta) requires a freshwater license. Sheepshead will be thick at that time on the platforms and structure.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I am guessing that it will be a lot like fishing Michigan in early spring, find warmer water and the fish will be there ?.

Kevin


----------



## SEA~NILE (Jan 26, 2012)

Kevin B i posted on your other thread, where do you fish the lake out of? im also from those parts but live down here now. you will enjoy the fishing here i promise


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Vicksburg, MI*



SEA~NILE said:


> Kevin B i posted on your other thread, where do you fish the lake out of? im also from those parts but live down here now. you will enjoy the fishing here i promise


 
I live in Vicksburg, MI, it is just south of Kalamazoo.
Most of the time i fish out of South Haven or Benton Harbor.
But i also make runs to the east side of the State and fish Saginaw Bay, LK ST Clair and LK Erie

Kevin


----------

